# Tommy DPDT Switch - Volume Drop When Up?



## Bravin Neff (Oct 10, 2019)

Do you folks notice a pronounced volume drop when you throw the symm/assymetrical switch upward? Not like a super huge drop, but definitely noticeable and definitely requiring an adjustment to the volume knob?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 10, 2019)

It is called “compressed” clipping on the original so could just be by design. Like having a germanium clipping switch, usually a volume drop due to the forward voltage of the diode configuration.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Oct 10, 2019)

I didn't question it until I saw a YouTube video of someone demonstrating the Timmy Overdrive, and in the video the volume didn't drop when they threw the switch. Which caused me to wonder about my own.


----------



## Barry (Oct 10, 2019)

I have a Timmy somewhere I’ll check it tonight


----------



## phi1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Following the schematic, the behavior makes sense. In normal mode (toggle center position) you have 2 diodes each direction, so about 1.4v of gain each direction before clipping. Compressed mode is only 1 diode each direction, so 0.7v gain before clipping. So compressed mode will be quieter. Asymmetric mode will be in between volume-wise.


----------



## Barry (Oct 12, 2019)

Barry said:


> I have a Timmy somewhere I’ll check it tonight


Yes there is a noticeable drop in the up or down positions especially at higher gains, not a big difference but is there


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

So they edit their demo videos to be unrealistic. Nice haha.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Oct 12, 2019)

Barry said:


> Yes there is a noticeable drop in the up or down positions especially at higher gains, not a big difference but is there



Awesome for checking. Thank you.


----------



## Barry (Oct 12, 2019)

Bravin Neff said:


> Awesome for checking. Thank you.


Thank you, digging that Timmy out I found some other pedals I haven't tinkered with in a while, Love Pedal Amp Eleven, ZVex Box of Rocks, and Love Pedal Deluxe!


----------

